# Chicks not able to stand.



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi all,
I have three 40 day old chicks. 
One of them started to limp a week back ( what I suspected was that it had jumped from around 20inch height have gotten hurt). So I put him in seclusion and tied a rubber band between legs (as seen on some YouTube video) I also started with some vitamins syrup. After few days this chick was feeling better and could slowly move around a bit. Then the other chick could not stand. Seeing this I did the same treatment as the first for it too. However the second chick did not eat the chicken feed but ate greens. 
On observing this I served an scrambled egg. Which it ate . 
The first chicken has recovered and is able to run around. But the second is still crippled and eats only the scrambled egg and now refuses to eat greens as well. 
What to do


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes pics can tell us a lot about what is going. I'm beginning to think that maybe you've misdiagnosed what is going on with it. Or misunderstood how this is happening. 

Where have you got them?


----------

